# Suchmaschine von RegTP + 019082804XXX



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2003)

Frage zu der Suchmaschine bei RegTP. Wenn ich dort eine verkürzte
Verbindungsnummer(019082904XXX) eingebe und als Ergebnis "lieferte keine Daten" erhalte, handelt es sich dann auf jeden Fall um einen nicht registrierten Dialer ?
Kann mehr jemand sagen, ob das fürn Widerspruch bei der DTAG
ausreicht ?
Der Dialer selbst liegt mir leider nicht vor.


----------



## Heiko (16 Dezember 2003)

Du kannst nur nach vollständigen Nummern suchen.


----------



## technofreak (16 Dezember 2003)

Ab dem 14.12 Dezember können und dürfen keine  0190 bzw 190 ( 8 )  Dialer mehr in der Datenbank stehen,
da seit diesem Datum nur 0900-9 als Rufnummerngasse für registrierte Dialer zulässig ist. 
Ob die RegTP ein"Archiv" zwischenzeitlich registrierter Dialer führt, ist mir nicht bekannt .
Wieviele der Dialer überhaupt die Bedingungen erfüllt haben, ist eh unklar, da für  390000 Dialer von Mainpean die 
Registrierung entzogen wurde:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1682499
tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2003)

Ich frag mich ob wir die gleiche Suchmaschine meinen ?
Gemeint ist "http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp"

Dort steht auch ausdrücklich das 190 dialer weiterhin enthalten sind.
Wär auch merkwürdig, da die sicher noch ne Weile gebraucht werden.

Meine eigenen Versuche weisen eher auf das Gegenteil hin:
geb ich etwa 190885887 ein, erhalte ich 14265 Datensätze.
bei 1908858 erhalt ich die aber auch.


----------



## technofreak (16 Dezember 2003)

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Die unter einer (0)190-/(0)900-Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten
> Dialer sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten, dürfen jedoch nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.
> *Nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP besteht daher auch kein Zahlungsanspruch
> für nach dem 14.12.2003  hergestellte Verbindungen.*


Damit sind diese Dialer als Archiv noch enthalten, um noch ausstehende "Fälle" zu klären. 
tf 

PS: In der alten Eingabemaske waren nur sechsstellige Eingaben erlaubt, außerdem fehlt die 
frühere Auswahliste 0900/0190, schätze diese Suchseite wird sich in der nächsten Zeit noch mehr ändern


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2003)

> PS: In der alten Eingabemaske waren nur sechsstellige Eingaben erlaubt



Kann nicht sein.
Das Spielchen mit 885887 und 8858 hat bereits gestern funktioniert.


----------



## technofreak (16 Dezember 2003)

Ja , maximal ....
(falls du diesen Dialog weiterführen willst, wäre es sinnvoll dich anzumelden. es ist nicht besonders 
angenehm mit "total anonymen" zu korrespondieren.)

PS: warum fragst du nicht die RegTP selber, schließlich sind auch wir nur "Otto Normalos" 
und keine  Außenstelle der RegTP . Wir haben keine  einzige Info mehr als jeder normale Bürger.
Jede Information müssen wir uns auch selber zusammensuchen und erarbeiten....


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2003)

*019082904918*

Hi, hab heute auf meiner Telefonrechnung eine Nummer gefunden, die mir nichts sagt.
019082904918
Die Kosten sind 3,787 €.
Da ich nicht weiß wer sich dahinter verbirgt wollte ich mal hier nachfragen ob mir jemand helfen kann wie ich herausbekomme wer sich dahinter verbirgt.

Warsi

P.S. Das Forum ist echt super, auch wenn man schnell den Überblick verliert. Macht weiter so.....


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2003)

Bei registrierten Dialern kann man das bei dieser Suchmaschine feststellen 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
Deiner scheint aber nicht registriert - glücklicherweise. Denn das ist ein 
Argument um die Zahlungsforderung zurückzuweisen.
Irgendwo auf dieser Webseite oder bei Dialerschutz.de gibts dazu auch ein Musterbrief.

@technofreak 
bin nich anonym hier, sondern hab mich mit meinem Namen vorgestellt (Jost) .
Ne Anfrage bei RegTP hab ich gestern gestartet.
Hab aber noch keine Antwort.


----------



## technofreak (18 Dezember 2003)

Jost (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> @technofreak
> bin nich anonym hier, sondern hab mich mit meinem Namen vorgestellt (Jost) .
> Ne Anfrage bei RegTP hab ich gestern gestartet.
> Hab aber noch keine Antwort.



Als Gast kann sich jeder jeden Namen gegen, da ist keine Zuordnung möglich. 
Jeder  als  Gast Jost posten und weder du noch irgendeinanderer
 kann erkennen wer wer  ist. Dies ist der Sinn der Anmeldung. Wenn du das nicht möchtest ist, 
das deine Entscheidung, aber damit bist und bleibst du ein anonymer Gast.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

wer ist wer  :unbekannt:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

Warsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab heute auf meiner Telefonrechnung eine Nummer gefunden, die mir nichts sagt. 019082904918. Die Kosten sind 3,787 €......





			
				Jost (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Bei registrierten Dialern kann man das bei dieser Suchmaschine feststellen
> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
> Deiner scheint aber nicht registriert - glücklicherweise. Denn das ist ein
> Argument um die Zahlungsforderung zurückzuweisen.


Suche unter http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp und gib´ dort nur die (190) 829049 ein. Ergebnis:
   COLT Telecom GmbH 
   Herriotstraße 4
   60528 Frankfurt   
@ Jost - nicht jede 0190er Nummer = Dialeranwahl.
@ Warsi - kann es sein, dass die Nummer per Telefon gewählt wurde? Bei der Colt Telecom erhälst Du wg. des berechtigten Interesses auf schriftliche Anfrage Auskunft, wer von dort wiederum die Nummer angemietet hat. Das Spiel müsstest Du dann fortsetzen, bis irgendwann ein Endmieter herauskommt, den Du fragen kannst, wofür (welchen Inhalt) Du die 3,78 € bezahlen sollst.
Solltest Du einen Dialer an Deinem Rechner nachweisen können, der die Nummer bedient, dann hat Jost recht - es besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch, da weder Nummer, noch Dialer bei der RegTP registriert sind. Hierzu ist jedoch die Abfrage aus der Dialerdatenbank ausreichend - einen Ausdruck an den Forderungssteller mit dem Hinweis, dass kein Zahlungsanspruch gem. TKG besteht und fertig.
Da es sich jedoch um eine 01908er Nummer handelt, musst Du erstmal zusehen, dass die Position aus Deiner (Telekom-) Rechnung entfernt wird und Du diese nicht bezahlen brauchst. Danach kommt evtl. eine neue Rechnung von Colt - denen kannst Du den Widerspruch mit dem Datenbankausdruck senden. Allerdings sind 3,78 € auch für die Colt nicht unbedingt einen Schriftverkehr wert - könnte gut sein, dass die Forderung im Sande verläuft.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2003)

Hab ich doch glatt 3,787€ als 3787€ gelesen. Wär n dicker Hund gewesen.

@Anna 
Du scheinst dich gut auszukennen. Kann es sein, daß ich auch noch nachweisen muss, daß es sich um eine Internet-Verbindung handelte?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2003)

Jost (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, daß ich auch noch nachweisen muss, daß es sich um eine Internet-Verbindung handelte?


Eigentlich ja, denn Du willst den Preis für die zumeist unstrittige Verbindung nicht bezahlen.





			
				Jost (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer selbst liegt mir leider nicht vor.


Da es sich nicht um eine T-Com-Nummer handelt, siehst Du als erstes zu, dass Du die nicht bezahlen brauchst - von der T-Com-Rechnung ausbuchen lassen. Das hast Du aber bestimmt bereits getan, so dass jetzt als nächstes eine Rechnung des Inhabers der Nummer ins Haus flattern dürfte (z. B. Colt). Hier wird dann erst der "richtige" Widerspruch geltend gemacht - die Empfehlungen des "Der Jurist" sind dabei recht hilfreich - leider finde ich auf die Schnelle wieder Mal nicht den Link dorthin.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2003)

Ausbuchen hab ich leider nicht lassen. 
Daß das geht, hab ich erst erfahren, als die Rechnung schon abgebucht war.

Hab zunächst geglaubt die Telekom kümmere sich darum. 
Als ich, sofort nach erhalt der Rechnung, dort anrief, erzählte der Typ mir, er bräuchte eine Einverständniserklärung, um tätig werden zu können. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir angekommen. Letzten Endes ist aber nur ein gekürzter EVN dabei rausgekommen. 
Rief nochmals dort an, und hab (einigermaßen verärgert) mit der Frau dort rumdiskutiert. Die meinte dann nur, ich solle einen Brief schreiben.

Danach hab ich mich hier auf den Webseiten umgeschaut, und einen schriftlichen Widerspruch für die Telekom "zusammengebastelt".
Den hab ich gestern abgeschickt.

Dachte eigentlich der unregistrierte Dialer rettet den Tag.

Ehrlich gesagt, grauts mir davor, mich mit irgendwelchen Unterhändlern und deren Unter- Unterhändlern herumzuschlagen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2003)

@Jost
Schritt 1 - Lastschrift zurück buchen lassen und nur den unstrittigen Teil überweisen - unter den Betreff schreiben, dass die Zahlung abzüglich der Position xyz erfolgt. Die Rückbuchung kann noch bis zu ein Jahr im Nachhinein vorgenommen werden.
Schritt 2 - Der T-Com in einem "kurzen" Anschreiben Deine Entscheidung mitteilen.
Schritt 3 - Abwarten, bis eine neue Rechnung oder gar die erste Mahnung von Colt (oder wem auch immer) kommt.
Schritt 4 - denen den Widerspruch erklären (ggf. hier nochmal rumfragen) und per Einschreiben absenden, erkläre auch, dass Du mit der Übergabe der Forderung an ein Inkassobüro nicht einverstanden bist, da es sich hier um eine strittige Forderung handelt.
Schritt 5 - alle weiteren Schreiben der Gegenseite abheften und warten, bis der Artzt kommt...
Nein, warten bis evtl. ein Mahnbescheid kommt - diesem Widersprechen und dann ginge es evtl. vor Gericht. 


			
				Jost (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, grauts mir davor, mich mit irgendwelchen Unterhändlern und deren Unter- Unterhändlern herumzuschlagen.


siehe oben - um welchen Betrag geht es bei Dir? Es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er den stressigen Weg des Widerspruchs geht oder kleinbei gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Das hört sich alles nicht sehr ermutigend an. Bin mir wirklich nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das durchmachen will.

Es geht um ca 78€ (inkl. Mwst.). Nicht unbedingt ein Riesenbetrag, aber
zu viel, um es sich einfach so von der Festplatte klauen zu lassen.

Bei mir ergäb sich wegen der Ausbuchung noch das Problem, daß der Anschluß  gar nicht 
mir gehört sondern meiner Mutter. Mit der müsst ich das auch noch abklären.

Meinst du, ob es was bringt sich mit Colt in Verbindung zu setzen ?

Mal sehen was die Telekom überhaupt antwortet.


PS: Zwischendurch möchte ich mich mal für Deine Hilfe bedanken.


----------



## Mo Ping (21 Dezember 2003)

> Bei mir ergäb sich wegen der Ausbuchung noch das Problem, daß der Anschluß  gar nicht
> mir gehört sondern meiner Mutter. Mit der müsst ich das auch noch abklären.



Ach so. Dann muss sich natürlich Deine Mutter darum kümmern. Dir selbst würde mann wohl die Berechtigung zum Widerspruch absprechen, so dass ggf. wichtige Fristen verstreichen würden.   



> Meinst du, ob es was bringt sich mit Colt in Verbindung zu setzen ?



s. o., wenn Du mit denen sprichst geht denen das völlig am A.... vorbei.



> Mal sehen was die Telekom überhaupt antwortet.



Standartantworten. "Wir sind nicht zuständig. Wenden Sie sich an den Anbieter". What else!


----------



## Mo Ping (21 Dezember 2003)

> Die Rückbuchung kann noch bis zu ein Jahr im Nachhinein vorgenommen werden.



Ach echt? Doch so lange? Ich dachte das geht nur 6 Wochen ?  
Wo hast Du das denn her?


----------



## Rechenknecht (21 Dezember 2003)

Lastschriften können bis 6 Wochen nach Quartalsabschluss zurück gegeben werden.


----------



## Genesis (21 Dezember 2003)

Eigentlich ist es etwas komplizierter:

Die Rückgabefrist für Einzugs-Lastschriften sind i.A. in den AGBs der bezogenen Bank gegenüber dem bezogenen Kunden geregelt. Dort steht meist, dass eine Einwendung gegen eine Einzugs-Lastschrift innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach Quartalsabschluss erfolgen muss. Bei vielen Banken steht dort ausserdem der Zusatz, dass sich diese Frist nur auf "genehmigte" Einzugs-Lastschriften bezieht (also auf Einziehende, die zum Einzug eine Genehmigung des Bezogenen haben).


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Dezember 2003)

@ Jost (Gast)


Als ersten Schritt - falls nicht schon erledigt bzw. noch zu erldigen -empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123 


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Rückbuchung kann noch bis zu ein Jahr im Nachhinein vorgenommen werden.
> 
> 
> Ach echt? Doch so lange? Ich dachte das geht nur 6 Wochen?
> Wo hast Du das denn her?


z. B. von meiner Hausbank - die machen das: Sparda München eG - selbst schon praktiziert.


----------

